# ammi questo



## bisy_busy

questa è la questione che mi sta un attimo preoccupando:
ho visto che ci sono 2 versioni per dire "dammi questo".

1: give the book to me 
2: give me the book

vorrei sapere, magari da un madrelingua qual è la differenza tra le due, perchè la prima mi sembra una versione un pò più "forzata" se l'oggetto è magari una frase relativa.

grazie mille.
ciao.......


----------



## raffavita

Ciao.

Ora provo ad abbozzare una spiegazione. Abbi pietà. 
Dunque: nel caso di "give me the book" o "give the book to me", a me viene più spontanea la prima. Non so se la seconda sia sbagliata, ma in linea di massima la prima è quella che ho sentito di più.
La situazione cambia se invece c'è di mezzo un pronome e non un nome, come nel caso del titolo.
Se c'è un nome come "book", allora la prima va più che bene, perché "to give" regge il doppio complemento.

"To give someone something" = I give you a book.
Ma quando al posto del nome c'è un pronome come "it" il caso è diverso.
"Give me it" secondo me è sbagliato, perché la regola cambia e il "to" diventa obbligatorio.
Spero di essermi spiegata almeno un minimo e che nessun madrelingua mi maledica per aver detto qualche stupidaggine. 
Aspettiamo conferme.
Raffuzza


----------



## neuromatico

Quanto alla differenza tra le due frasi, direi che sono assolutamente identici.

Come,
Dammi questo
Da questo a me


----------



## raffavita

Ma "give me it" si può dire??
Io sapevo di no.
Aiutooooo!


----------



## Memimao

raffavita said:


> Ma "give me it" si può dire??
> Io sapevo di no.
> Aiutooooo!


 
Sì, si può.


----------



## raffavita

Non si finisce mai di imparare.
Mi hanno sempre insegnato che quando c'è un pronome bisogna usare il "to". E me l'hanno pure corretto. 
Tanto studio per niente.... 
Grazie Memimao.


----------



## neuromatico

raffavita said:


> Dunque: nel caso di "give me the book" o "give the book to me", a me viene più spontanea la prima. Non so se la seconda sia sbagliata, ma in linea di massima la prima è quella che ho sentito di più. Non è sbagliata ma è meno usata, sopratutto nel inglese parlato.
> La situazione cambia se invece c'è di mezzo un pronome e non un nome, come nel caso del titolo.
> Se c'è un nome come "book", allora la prima va più che bene, perché "to give" regge il doppio complemento.
> 
> "To give someone something" = I give you a book. I am giving you a book. o I'll give you a book.
> Ma quando al posto del nome c'è un pronome come "it" il caso è diverso.
> "Give me it" secondo me è sbagliato, perché la regola cambia e il "to" diventa obbligatorio.


Ciao Raffuzza,

Che brava spiegazione! Spero non ti dispiaccia se ti ho corretto alcuni piccoli errori.

neuro


----------



## raffavita

Grazie Neuromatico.

Che fatica imparare... 
Raffuzza


----------



## neuromatico

Scuza Raffuzza,

Non ho letto quello che hai scritto con attenzione appropriata.

Ho commesso un errore quando ho confermato che "Give me it" è sbagliato. Non è vero. 

"Give me it!" e corretto, un commando, detto di solito ad alta voce.

neuro


----------



## raffavita

Appunto.

Sul mio libro di grammatica, c'è scritto che va evitata la formula "give me something" quando c'è un pronome come "it" e che è meglio dire "give it to me".
E' impazzito quello che ha scritto il libro o c'è un fondo di verità in quello che scrive??
Sempre più difficile....


----------



## DAH

Give it to me. This is an emphatic command/instruction and the assumption is that all parties know what "it" is, therefore, there is no confusion as to what "it" is.

Give that to me. It is also assumed that the "it" is known to all parties. Also, one person might be pointing to something with regard to a "green this" or "purple that" thing.

Give me a haircut. This is an explicit instruction or command, therefore, the result of giving the other person(s) the wrong item is greatly minimized or non-existent.


----------



## Emma Neve

Hi Neuromatico!
It's actually "sbagliato" not "spagliato."
I noticed you've repeated it several times and figured out you didn't mistype but meant it!

Ciao ciao, Emma


----------



## neuromatico

Emma Neve said:


> Hi Neuromatico!
> It's actually "sbagliato" not "spagliato."
> I noticed you've repeated it several times and figured out you didn't mistype but meant it!
> 
> Ciao ciao, Emma


Ciao Emma, 

Only a typo - I didn't really think it was spelled with a "p"!!!

A silly mistake that tells me it's time to sign off for today.

neuro


----------



## Emma Neve

Oh I see... Sorry then! 

Bye 
Emma


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao Raffa,

A mio parere il tuo libro sia un po' pazzo, almeno troppo rigido.
Si sente "Give me it!" spesso in AE e non è affatto cattiva grammatica (in questi giorni).
Comunque, ti raccomando di usarlo come come un comando, quando sei arrabbiata con qualcuno.

Ciao,
neuro


----------



## raffavita

neuromatico said:


> Ciao Raffa,
> 
> A mio parere il tuo libro sia  *è* un po' pazzo, almeno troppo rigido.
> Si sente "Give me it!" spesso in AE e non è affatto cattiva grammatica (in questi giorni).
> Comunque, ti raccomando di usarlo come come un comando, quando sei arrabbiata con qualcuno.
> 
> Ciao,
> neuro


 
Either you say "Credo che il tuo libro *SIA* un po' pazzo" or "A mio parere il tuo libro *è* un po' pazzo." The same with "forse": "forse il tuo libro è un po' pazzo."
La prossima volta che mi arrabbio con qualcuno, userò l'espressione "give me it!!!".

Intanto, butto via il libro.
L'ho appena controllato e dice proprio così: "da evitare."
 Grazie mille per il tuo aiuto.


----------



## neuromatico

raffavita said:


> Either you say "Credo che il tuo libro *SIA* un po' pazzo" or "A mio parere il tuo libro *è* un po' pazzo." The same with "forse": "forse il tuo libro è un po' pazzo."


Infatti, questo punto di grammatica non era chiaro prima e mi doveva fastidio.
Ti ringrazio moltissimo.


----------



## raffavita

neuromatico said:


> Infatti, questo punto di grammatica non era chiaro prima e mi dava fastidio.
> Ti ringrazio moltissimo.


 
Grazie mille a te. Sì, avevo letto del tuo dubbio su "forse" e ho colto l'occasione per provare a spiegarlo.
Sono contenta di esserci riuscita.

Raffuzza


----------



## The Phoenix Revised

*give me it vs give it to me
**C*ould you please tell me if can both be used or not?
Thanks a lot!
The Phoenix Revised


----------



## Alxmrphi

They are both used.
In simple short statements they are used about the same, both sound right (i.e. Give me it! / Give it to me!) but when it belongs to a longer sentence 99% it is *Give it to me*.

For example, Bill has stole Jean's pen and Jean says "_Give me it!_", this is (a mio parere) a bit colloquial, it wouldn't be used in formal contexts, but in the general normal language it's fairly common, but if Jean said "_Give me it when I next see you_", this sounds quite unusual, not really idiomatic, it's more normal to hear "_Give it to me when I see you next_".

I would suggest that a learner of English always uses "_Give it to me_" but is aware of the other version, as that version fits into all contexts while the other one sounds quite unusual in a lot of circumstances while the other one doesn't.

There could also be other notes to add as I am speaking strictly about BE, I have no idea about how this works in AE / AusE..


----------



## sound shift

I think this is a regional matter, even within British English.
In these parts, I hear "Give it to me" and "Give it me". I don't hear "Give me it."


----------



## Alxmrphi

sound shift said:


> I think this is a regional matter, even within British English.
> In these parts, I hear "Give it to me" and "Give it me". I don't hear "Give me it."



Interesting! I don't hear "Give it me" where I am.


----------



## Teerex51

_Gimmeit!_ brings back childhood memories


----------



## tranquilspaces

Teerex51 said:


> _Gimmeit!_ brings back childhood memories



Me too.  I can't imagine anyone but a small child saying "Give me it." I would say this only if I was pretending to be a little _spiacevole_ in my way of asking.


----------



## You little ripper!

tranquilspaces said:


> Me too.  I can't imagine anyone but a small child saying "Give me it." I would say this only if I was pretending to be a little _spiacevole_ in my way of asking.


It does have a tone of petulance about it, but I can also hear an adult say it (a childish one ).


----------



## rrose17

I agree that "give it to me" is the more common but in some contexts 
Sorry, I forgot your book!
No problem give me it when you remember.
This doesn't sound terribly childish, just colloquial.


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> I agree that "give it to me" is the more common but in some contexts
> Sorry, I forgot your book!
> No problem give me it when you remember.
> This doesn't sound terribly childish, just colloquial.


It's rare to hear 'give me it' within a sentence like that in Australia (in my experience); it more likely to be heard as an imperative.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi CC,

But it is used as an imperative in that example, right?


----------



## You little ripper!

Alxmrphi said:


> Hi CC,
> 
> But it is used as an imperative in that example, right?


Alex, it is more likely to be snapped at someone  (I should have been more specific). 

_Give me it!
Give me it or I'll knock your block off!_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, I see!


----------



## tranquilspaces

Like I said. Brat factor.


----------



## Caroline35

Alxmrphi said:


> They are both used.
> In simple short statements they are used about the same, both sound right (i.e. Give me it! / Give it to me!) but when it belongs to a longer sentence 99% it is *Give it to me*.
> 
> For example, Bill has stole Jean's pen and Jean says "_Give me it!_", this is (a mio parere) a bit colloquial, it wouldn't be used in formal contexts, but in the general normal language it's fairly common, but if Jean said "_Give me it when I next see you_", this sounds quite unusual, not really idiomatic, it's more normal to hear "_Give it to me when I see you next_".
> 
> I would suggest that a learner of English always uses "_Give it to me_" but is aware of the other version, as that version fits into all contexts while the other one sounds quite unusual in a lot of circumstances while the other one doesn't.
> 
> There could also be other notes to add as I am speaking strictly about BE, I have no idea about how this works in AE / AusE..


 
*Give it to me*  or *give it* in an imperative form. I've never heard of give me it. I've heard of *give me that.*


----------



## tranquilspaces

Caroline35 said:


> I've heard of *give me that.*



More brat factor in my book.... 

Ma che fine ha fatto, "May I have that please?"


----------



## Alxmrphi

tranquilspaces said:


> Ma che fine ha fatto, "May I have that please?"



Nelle credenze degli anziani con "Pardon?" e "Do you mind if...?"


----------



## You little ripper!

tranquilspaces said:


> Ma che fine ha fatto, "May I have that please?"


It went down the gurgler like "May I leave the table please?".


----------



## Caroline35

tranquilspaces said:


> More brat factor in my book....
> 
> Ma che fine ha fatto, "May I have that please?"


 
It went down the drain toghether with pardon me, would you mind and other form of politness


----------



## VolaVer

Wow, you live, you learn!
It would have never occurred to me that "Give me it" could ever be used, as it sounds plain grammatically incorrect to any common Italian-who-studied-English-grammar-at-school ears. 
Like you already pointed out, I could only picture kids using such an expression.  Once again, I thank you people on the board for broadening my language horizons.


----------



## Alxmrphi

VolaVer said:


> Wow, you live, you learn!
> It would have never occurred to me that "Give me it" could ever be used, as it sounds plain grammatically incorrect to any common Italian-who-studied-English-grammar-at-school ears.
> Like you already pointed out, I could only picture kids using such an expression.  Once again, I thank you people on the board for broadening my language horizons.



May I ask why?
I would have thought the opposite, given the Italian form _*dammelo*_ which follows the same pattern as 'Give me it'.

*.Da**mmelo*
*Give* *me it
*
Or is it because in school they always say that the direct object comes first?*
*


----------



## effeundici

Alxmrphi said:


> May I ask why?
> I would have thought the opposite, given the Italian form _*dammelo*_ which follows the same pattern as 'Give me it'.
> 
> *.Da**mmelo*
> *Give* *me it*
> 
> Or is it because in school they always say that the direct object comes first?


 
Just because it sounds too Italian!


----------



## VolaVer

Alxmrphi said:


> May I ask why?
> I would have thought the opposite, given the Italian form _*dammelo*_ which follows the same pattern as 'Give me it'.
> *.Da**mmelo*
> *Give* *me it*
> Or is it because in school they always say that *the* direct *object* *comes* *first*?


Well, to me it would sound more like: "Dammi esso", to be honest. The direct object usually does *come* *right* *after* the verb, and when talking about *it*...


effeundici said:


> Just because *it sounds too Italian*!


 
...We were taught that you say "Give *it* to me" only.
Of course, you can say: "Give me that!" or "Give me the pen", etc. etc...


----------

